# Rules are Rules and Drones



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Took the family out yesterday for a Snapper run and end up with small Snapper that we had to toss back.  . We did manage some find looking Pilot fish that were landed and all so tossed back.

I will say that the State is out in Full Force enforcing the Law. I saw that 100 ft vessel they running around in, and as for the Drones it's True. Saw them as well. If you think I'm telling you a line of crap, just ask around.
I forgot to mention that the State is stopping all vessel that they come in contact with.

The boat ran well and that fuel issue I had the other week is now fixed.:thumbup:.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

what did they look like?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

No pics?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that the fuel problem is fixed. So sad you were not able to score any keeper ARS, but you know that they are already way over quota and highly endangered, just gotta cut back more days next year!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> what did they look like?


In the ocean , I'm sure it just appears to be an alien, until you realized it's just your government trying to find something to write you a ticket for. No worries.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

When I came through the pass yesterday I was the only boat around and FWC was there waiting but I drove right by and got the friendly wave but no stop.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like the best use of our tax dollars to date


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I passed you coming off 3 barges yesterday, seen FWC boat but didn't get stopped which was good because didn't have any fish anyways.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

We had a short trip and a completely opposite experience yesterday. No problem finding keeper red snapper and stayed in state waters. Went right by the big FWC boat going out and coming in and were not stopped. Didn't see anyone else stopped either. Didn't see any drones but with a steady bite we weren't looking up. It was a terrific day!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The drones are white in color and the one I saw had four motors on it like a helicopter very silent. They were out by the Russian freighter and stopping boats.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I dove the freighter real early friday went to several other spots. Came in pass about 10 am never saw a single drone or patrol boat. None at Sherman Cove at around 1100.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

I seed it. Came buzzing thru the Skye like a dern turnado.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

What are the rules for shooting a drone? 

FDLE hasen't even admited to using them yet for fishing regulation enforcement right?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

I wonder if this applies to fishieries managment??? I pulled this from the Florida 2013 legislative highlights.

Searches and Seizures - CS/CS/SB 92
The bill creates the “Freedom from Unwarranted Surveillance Act,” which prohibits law enforcement agencies from using drones to gather evidence or other information, unless: 
The U.S. Secretary of Homeland Security determines that credible intelligence exists indicating a high risk of a terrorist attack by an individual or organization. 
The law enforcement agency first obtains a search warrant authorizing the use of a drone. 
The law enforcement agency has reasonable suspicion that swift action is necessary to prevent imminent danger to life, such as to facilitate the search for a missing person, to prevent serious damage to property, or to forestall the imminent escape of a suspect or the destruction of evidence.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Here is the link to when the law was approved. I don't know why it wouldn't apply to fisheries management too. Damn "Big Brother" 


http://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2013/0092/?StartTab=BillText


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As for me, I'm not going to do anything foolish. Not worth it.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just copied and pasted this. Not sure if pictures will show up



First Person to Shoot Down Drone Will Be a 'Hero,' Industry Worries
With public down on drones, industry worries about violence to unmanned aircraft.
The domestic drone industry has an image problem that's gotten so bad that they worry the public might try to shoot down unmanned aircrFirst Person to Shoot Down Drone Will Be a 'Hero,' Industry Worries
With public down on drones, industry worries about violence to unmanned aircraft.




By Jason Koebler March 22, 2013 | 12:03 p.m. EDT + More
The domestic drone industry has an image problem that's gotten so bad that they worry the public might try to shoot down unmanned aircraft used by law enforcement, proponents of the technology said at an industry meeting in Arlington, Va., Thursday.

[PHOTOS: The Expansion of the Drone]

"There's a pervasive belief that these are going to be used to spy—this is what our country is thinking, it's what they're being told, it's what they're assuming and seeing in the media," Steve Ingley, executive director of the Airborne Law Enforcement Association, said Thursday. "At this point, the first person who shoots down a [drone] will be a hero."

Ingley says the advent of companies such as the Oregon-based Domestic Drone Countermeasures—which plans to sell a box that makes drones "unable to complete their missions" without shooting them down—indicates that the public misunderstands what law enforcement wants to use unmanned aircraft for.

[READ: Company to Sell Anti-Drone Technology to Public]

It's a sentiment that has been expressed before—conservative commentator Judge Andrew Napolitano said on Fox News last year that "the first American patriot that shoots down one of these drones that comes too close to his children in his backyard will be an American hero."

Though no law enforcement drones have been shot down in American skies, there have been several reports of citizens downing private or hobbyist drones. Last year, an animal rights group drone that was monitoring a "pigeon shoot" near a South Carolina shooting club was shot by members of the club.


While shooting down a police drone that is operating with permission of the Federal Aviation Administration is almost certainly illegal, Americans aren't so sure that it should be. According to a Reason/Rupe poll conducted last month, nearly half of Americans believe that they have the "right to destroy" a drone that flies too close to their house. Nearly two thirds of Americans said they'd be worried about local police drones invading their privacy.

Ingley contends that the drones law enforcement are most interested in can only fly for 15 minutes at a time and would be used only during dangerous situations or during search and rescue missions. "Persistent surveillance" on citizens, he says, is better accomplished by land-based cameras.

[READ: Law Enforcement Blinded by Public 'Panic' Over Drones]

Jay McConville, President of the DC Capitol Chapter of the Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International, says that the industry has to do a better job of differentiating their aircraft from the ones that perform airstrikes in the Middle East.

"We've got a job to do to make sure the benefits of unmanned systems are known. There's a lot of work to do to make sure [drone implementation] doesn't get throttled and delayed and stopped by legislation," he said. "This technology is dragging us into the future, but we have to make sure we do the right things so people will trust in the technology we bring."aft used by law enforcement, proponents of the technology said at an industry meeting in Arlington, Va., Thursday.

[PHOTOS: The Expansion of the Drone]

"There's a pervasive belief that these are going to be used to spy—this is what our country is thinking, it's what they're being told, it's what they're assuming and seeing in the media," Steve Ingley, executive director of the Airborne Law Enforcement Association, said Thursday. "At this point, the first person who shoots down a [drone] will be a hero."

Ingley says the advent of companies such as the Oregon-based Domestic Drone Countermeasures—which plans to sell a box that makes drones "unable to complete their missions" without shooting them down—indicates that the public misunderstands what law enforcement wants to use unmanned aircraft for.

[READ: Company to Sell Anti-Drone Technology to Public]

It's a sentiment that has been expressed before—conservative commentator Judge Andrew Napolitano said on Fox News last year that "the first American patriot that shoots down one of these drones that comes too close to his children in his backyard will be an American hero."

Though no law enforcement drones have been shot down in American skies, there have been several reports of citizens downing private or hobbyist drones. Last year, an animal rights group drone that was monitoring a "pigeon shoot" near a South Carolina shooting club was shot by members of the club.


While shooting down a police drone that is operating with permission of the Federal Aviation Administration is almost certainly illegal, Americans aren't so sure that it should be. According to a Reason/Rupe poll conducted last month, nearly half of Americans believe that they have the "right to destroy" a drone that flies too close to their house. Nearly two thirds of Americans said they'd be worried about local police drones invading their privacy.

Ingley contends that the drones law enforcement are most interested in can only fly for 15 minutes at a time and would be used only during dangerous situations or during search and rescue missions. "Persistent surveillance" on citizens, he says, is better accomplished by land-based cameras.

[READ: Law Enforcement Blinded by Public 'Panic' Over Drones]

Jay McConville, President of the DC Capitol Chapter of the Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International, says that the industry has to do a better job of differentiating their aircraft from the ones that perform airstrikes in the Middle East.

"We've got a job to do to make sure the benefits of unmanned systems are known. There's a lot of work to do to make sure [drone implementation] doesn't get throttled and delayed and stopped by legislation," he said. "This technology is dragging us into the future, but we have to make sure we do the right things so people will trust in the technology we bring."


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey I try real hard to keep legal. People on the boat are all like, Awww we can keep it! Until I say we can if you pay any tickets.
Been stopped too many times, a short red snapper or out-of-season AJ isn't worth it.
Until I actually see a "drone" I'm calling bullshit on the whole concept.
For the record, kept 10 fish, 6 EARS and 2 black snapper.
Tough day though.


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Drones*

I agree I am calling BS until someone actually takes a picture and post the thing.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ran out @ 0700 and retuned around 14:00, 10 miles south and 15 miles east and everywhere between making a total of 11 stops for drops and several more drive overs chasing a rather slow bite yesterday, never seen a drone and FWC larger vessel gave us a pass a few miles out.

OP, glad you're obeying the laws but dem' gulls circling above with go-pros are the latest pier rat's way of tracking kings this time of year.

I won't beleive drones are spying on us evil law breaking snappa trappas til I see a valid photograph.

Hope you have better luck next time, the bite was much better today by the way!

Jimmy


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Someone will get a picture of one this season. They might even get a trophy to sit on their fire place mantle. If it has no markings, I can't see how someone could be criminally prosecuted. It could just be some kid on the beach with his new toy.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Is the Pier rat that put the Go Pro on the seagull the same guy that put the antlers on the mice last Christmas?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I will say that it would be hard as hell to take a pic of a drone with a cell phone. The drone I saw was out by the Russian Freighter, so no Pier rat doing something crazy. It me it's simple. If you are not doing anything against the law who cares.
For the ones who don't believe about the drones or that big 100 ft vessel just wait and see. Press your luck.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

How high was the drone flying? I'm fishing monday maybe i can catch it on the gopro.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard the drones are hitting on fresh Li-ion charged batteries on incoming tide.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

We tried shooting one down Friday with no luck!:whistling:


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

the crew I was with, fished sun-sat, 2 trips a day from wed-sat, out of OB. we only saw 1 marine resources boat and they were checking another vessel, we drove right by and we also didn't see any drones


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I will keep an eye out for the Roy Crabtree ******* hunting drones just so I can see what they look like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9evQ3_vVq8


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok. Let me shed a little light on this subject. First off google DJI Phantom 2. This is the drone most of you are seeing and what is making news with near misses on passenger planes. It's got a altitude range of about 3000 ft and a mile stock out of the box. Add some Gforce motors and a 5.8 antenna and increase those numbers by about 40%. It has gps and basically take off and land from you hand and use a iPad to set waypoints and it will fly a route/speed etc. avg speed with upgrades is equivalent to about 110 mph. So these are prob the ones you see running around out there. Not FWC (yet) but just people flying them off the boats. They have a flight time of about 24 mins per battery.




(If anyone wants a demo run just lmk)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Even if there are drones out there I highly doubt they are being used to inforce fishing regs. The economics don't make any since. Drones are expensive and they would have to stay over one boat with a dedicated person counting fish they through in the boat to see if they go over the limit. It's not like they can tell if they are short.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Big Brother is watching, and with modern technology, if Big Brother can see it, he can turn it into a giant smoking crater with just the press of a button. Even your secret remote wilderness bunker is no match for today’s military drones. In partnership with Tacnition Ammo, Lucky Gunner is happy to introduce a new way for you to fight back against the All Seeing Eye with our new anti-drone shotgun loads.

Years of research and development have gone into these highly effective 12 gauge shells that can turn even Joe Biden’s double barrel shotgun into an instant anti-aircraft platform. Specially formulated propellant is capable of launching 9 pellets of depleted uranium rounds up to 1 km straight up into the air. With accurate shot placement, this armor piercing buckshot will disable vital systems on modern military drones. At minimum, the force of impact will disable navigation systems, but in over 60% of our field tests, the drones were incapable of remaining airborne after contact with our Anti-Drone Loads.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How many anchors for a case...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

just wait until someone flies one of these into a crowd and hurts someone. Then there will be a pile of rules, license requirements, insurance requirements, and all kinds/types of "regulatory authorities" established. I will admit, they are cool and there will be some pretty cool videos made for a while.... I would love to have one! I would hate to see one of those fly into the side of a vehicle or someone's body.... just give it a little more time... if it hasn't already happened...


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's already happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Curious home much that rig would hurt the checking account? Any insight on price for the curious ******* lilblue? That would be an awesome way to locate strutters (field birds) in the spring without blowing um out.....lol. Surely illegal though.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

LiLBlue said:


> Ok. Let me shed a little light on this subject. First off google DJI Phantom 2. This is the drone most of you are seeing and what is making news with near misses on passenger planes. It's got a altitude range of about 3000 ft and a mile stock out of the box. Add some Gforce motors and a 5.8 antenna and increase those numbers by about 40%. It has gps and basically take off and land from you hand and use a iPad to set waypoints and it will fly a route/speed etc. avg speed with upgrades is equivalent to about 110 mph. So these are prob the ones you see running around out there. Not FWC (yet) but just people flying them off the boats. They have a flight time of about 24 mins per battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds good, but nobody drives a boat 10 miles into the ocean to fly one of these things. 
We are told by our beloved government that they are not using these things on the people and boats fishing, which should tell you that they are for sure using them to their advantage. When has our government been truthful about anything in the last few years. 
If their is a way to sneak more revenue, they will, even when they promise their not. We been promised many things over the last few years, with very little promises to show for. 
The only thing that is right are the multiple amounts of lies the american government has told it's citizens to get what they want. 
The election is right around the corner, so more lies are to come.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Just came off of vacation looking over this post. The drone you see here is like the one I saw, but bigger. Is that 100 ft vessel still running around?
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

The phantom II runs about 700.00 with out camara,about 1000.00 with one.Now available is the Phantom II+ with 3 pt. camara stabilizer for about 1300.00,will have one soon.Yup,they gotem and useum!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess if one has money like the State does you can have two of them flying around your 100 ft Ship. 
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*got boarded*

By the guys in that inflatable launched from that 100 ftr last week. I had just put my new decal on the day before and stuck the registration in my pocket, unfortunately for me it wasn't the shorts I had on when they boarded. $73 fine even though I showed them my registration at the court house. The two guys were nice enough and I guess were only doing their job. They said that big vessel was out of Carabel


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw no drones nor 100ft vessel yesterday.:thumbup:.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> I saw no drones nor 100ft vessel yesterday.:thumbup:.
> WhyMe
> Mako my Dayo


That doesn't mean they didn't see you with the Eye in the sky.
Nice fish your boy caught.


----------

